# Who here uses a block heater?



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

I just got a Mopar block heater (one that replaces a freeze plug), and a silicone pad heater (150W) for the transmission pan since the garage is not always available.


----------



## J-Quad (Aug 15, 2008)

I did a search and located this.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=74659&highlight=radiator+hose+heater+J-Quad

... It's a good discussion on the subject from last January.

J-Quad


----------

